# ISPConfig 3 - Mailbox Weiterleitung



## torsten (17. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Mailbox mit Weiterleitung einrichten - alle eingehenden Mails sollen direkt auf eine andere (externe) Mailadresse weitergeleitet werden ohne eine Kopie in der Mailbox zu hinterlassen (wie beim weiterleiten per cc). Der Mailbox-Account soll jedoch zum versenden von Mails genutzt werden, so dass eine reine Weiterleitung wohl der falsche Weg ist.

vielen Dank

Torsten


----------



## Burge (17. Aug. 2010)

Ganz einfach, richte normales postfach ein dann gehst zu custom rules / eigene Regeln und trägst dort 



> to "!empfänger@domain.tld"


 ein. genauso mit den " und das klappt genauso wie du möchtest.


----------



## torsten (18. Aug. 2010)

vielen Dank. Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden das ich dazu wohl die Sieve Syntax benutzen muss. Allerdings funktioniert:


```
redirect "name@domain.tld";
```
nicht. In den Logs fand sich keinerlei Hinweis auf irgendeine redirect aktivität. Ursächlich scheint diese Zeile in der dovecot-sql.conf gewesen zu sein:


```
user_query = SELECT maildir as home, uid, gid FROM mail_user WHERE email = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'
```
die ich durch diese direkt darunter stehende aber auskommentierte version ersetzt habe:


```
user_query = SELECT email as user, maildir as home, CONCAT(maildir, '/Maildir') as mail, uid, gid, CONCAT('maildir:storag
e=', floor(quota/1024)) AS quota, CONCAT(maildir, '/.sieve') as sieve FROM mail_user WHERE email = '%u' AND disable%Ls =
'n'
```
mit dieser Modifikation funktioniert die Weiterleitung per sieve nun tadellos, allerdings frage ich mich ob diese Änderung noch andere Folgen haben wird.

lg

Torsten


----------



## Burge (18. Aug. 2010)

finde ne einfache regel in das feld zuschreiben noch immer einfacher als ein sql statment zuändern


----------



## torsten (18. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> finde ne einfache regel in das feld zuschreiben noch immer einfacher als ein sql statment zuändern


Da stimme ich dir absolut zu, nur funktionierte o.a. regel aus den genannten Gründen auf meinem System nicht (weil ich als mailer dovecot anstelle von courier einsetzte und die mailfilter sysntax damit sieve anstelle von maildrop ist)

lg

Torsten


----------

